# Did you guys notice that GMail has themes now?



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2008)

It's pretty cool. You can theme GMail to your liking.


----------



## Curt (Nov 21, 2008)

Just changed mine. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep. Most of them are hard to read, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 22, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It's pretty cool. You can theme GMail to your liking.


 


Just noticed it when I signed on yesterday. I like it - couldn't resist grabbing on to that Sunset Theme.

Also, finally understood how to use "canned responses". That's pretty cool, too. (Hope I'm not threadjacking).


----------



## Quickened (Nov 22, 2008)

Pretty neat themes to choose from


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2008)

I must be dumb; where are they? I looked in settings but didn't find one.


----------



## Casey (Nov 22, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I must be dumb; where are they? I looked in settings but didn't find one.


While logged in, click Settings (up top), then Themes (in Settings tab area, all the way to the right).


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 22, 2008)

I changed mine to what I thought was a sunrise. It turned into a beach but apparently it is supposed to change.

Thanks Rich


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 22, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty cool. You can theme GMail to your liking.
> ...



Where are the "canned responses?"


----------



## Zenas (Nov 22, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



Jay is away from his desk right now. Please leave a message. 

-I couldn't resist. Someone please ban me till Dec. 11th!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I must be dumb; where are they? I looked in settings but didn't find one.
> ...


Thanks but the farthest right is "web clips". I don't see a "theme" link.


----------



## Curt (Nov 22, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> CaseyBessette said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...



Log out, then log in again.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 22, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...


 
Fred,

Go to Settings and click on "Labs" to open up that tab.
Scroll down until you find "Canned Responses".
Click the Enable radio button.
Save your changes.

Click "Compose"
Create a message
There should be a new drop-down link, "Canned Responses" underneath the subject line. Click this link.
Under *"Save*" there should be a "New canned response" option. Click it.
Give your message a name. The system saves the message under the name.

When you want to use that message, do this
Compose
Canned responses
Select your canned response under *"Open*".
The system loads the canned message into your current one.

It's a lab, so it's subject to be modified or taken away at any time. They tell you that.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 22, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Jay is away from his desk right now. Please leave a message.
> 
> -I couldn't resist. Someone please ban me till Dec. 11th!


 


Zenas, you're a mess!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris,

Are you using GMail or the Google Apps mail for the naphtali.com domain? I ask because they don't have the themes for Google Apps mail yet.

If you're working from a GMail account, however, then it is under Settings>Themes.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 22, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



You can use whatever canned responses you like. I actually need something like that for the puritanboard Google apps account.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 22, 2008)

Google has a browser now too, Google Chrome.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2008)

Google apps; so that explains it. Thanks.


Semper Fidelis said:


> Chris,
> 
> Are you using GMail or the Google Apps mail for the naphtali.com domain? I ask because they don't have the themes for Google Apps mail yet.
> 
> If you're working from a GMail account, however, then it is under Settings>Themes.


----------



## bradofshaw (Nov 22, 2008)

This is awesome. I hated the look of the old g-mail, and was using the Better G-mail plugin for Firefox (which further slowed down G-mail). I am using one of the ocean themes, and it is much more pleasant to my eyes.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the planet one. There is a different planet every day. Cool!


----------

